# Good Idea or Not?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I've seen it in a few houses before. It looks nice. If it's just a few shades darker, it makes people wonder if their eyes are playing games with them. It doesn't look bad though.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Now, which wall should I paint? The wall where the head board will be at or does it matter?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

My guess would be which ever wall you want to draw the most attention to. It really depends on your own taste though. 

I guess I wouldn't do the same thing in every bedroom. Even if they're all a different color, they're all the same.

But then again, nobody's going to walk from room to room critiqueing your wall treatments either.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Would it look good in the living room or should I just leave it all one color? (Walls)


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

In the 2 or 3 houses where I saw it, it was in the living room and the living room/dining room areas. 

Like I said, it looks nice. But I guess if I was going to do it, I would go more than just a couple shades darker. Only because the look of the paint on the walls changes throughout the day and evening anyway. The paint near the corner of a wall will sometimes look darker than it does in the center.

You could buy a quart of each color and try it where two walls come together. I would do a large area to really get an idea of whether I like it or not. If you like one but not the other, take it back to the paint store and have it darkened or lightened.

Have fun with it.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is the livingroom wall that I'm thinking of painting. It's the one one the right. That is where my 65" tv will be going. What do you think. Should I paint it or leave it alone???


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> That is where my 65" tv will be going. What do you think. Should I paint it or leave it alone???


I wouldn't paint the tv if I were you. just kidding. LOL

IMO, painting only that wall a different color wouldn't work. That wall already seems pretty busy with a lot drawing the eye to it:

*the fireplace
*naturally the door and window on either side of the f/p are different sizes, but that draws my attention
*the wide trim on the door and no trim on the window

and once you add the tv (above the fireplace?), I think that's going to be too much for that wall to be a different color.

Think about changing the color of the wall seperating the two rooms. That might look nice.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a good color picked out already for the TV too. Lol.....

The windows have white faux blinds. I just closed on the house & want to paint whatever I need to before I start moving things in. I'm not talking about the wall with the fireplace. I'm thinking of the big wall that is plain so far. That is where my TV is going.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

:whistling2:....sorry about that. I thought you meant the fireplace wall. 

Yes, I think the wall you're talking about would look nice painted a different color. 

With the tv on that wall, will you be getting too much glare on the screen from the windows in the next room?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think so. I have the faux blinds up now & I'm also going to get some solar sun screens installed as well.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Plus it's a 65" DLP & not a flat screen so I can't hang it on the wall. Well I could but it wouldn't look good. lol...


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have an entertainment center for it or a nice table to put it on? Either way, it's going to be nice. Plus, anyone in the kitchen will be able to watch it. 

If you put the grill outside the window to the left of the fireplace, you'll be able to watch tv while you grill. LOL


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea, I have a nice stand that it sits on. Will also have my surround sound speakers on the sides. I'm going to build a nice bar for my outdoor patio area. The grill will be out there as well.

What would you recommend to put over the fireplace? Maybe a big mirror or something?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been in my house about 12 years and there are still a few walls with nothing on them. :whistling2: So....I doubt I could give you a good answer for that.

If you google 'fireplaces', you might find enough pictures of walls with fireplaces and accessories on/above them.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You're welcome. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Hopefully someone with decorating sense will jump in here.


----------

